# Double whammy ->>Time to hibernate



## applecruncher (Nov 21, 2018)

I was smart again this year. I went to grocery store Monday and picked up a few (non-Thanksgiving) things that I needed. Why was that so smart? Well, about 10 yrs ago I lived near a Kroger in a different area.  Went to store on Wednesday evening, night before Thanksgiving.  _OMG....what was I thinking!?_   The crowds, lines, etc. And I couldn't walk out; I needed the things in my cart.  Put it off until last minute.  Never again.

Tomorrow I'll eat dinner with a small group. After I come home I won't go out until Monday...maybe.  Why?

1) *Black Friday.*  Need I say more?  I refuse to go near a Walmart or Target or Best Buy until mid January...if then.

2) *OSU VS MICHIGAN *- The biggest college football rivalry ever.  I don't live anywhere near the stadium, but people get NUTS.  All week long, they've been crossing out the letter "M" on street signs, billboards, etc. One of the lakes near campus was drained...I guess fans jump or throw each other in it. :shrug:  Both teams are 10 -1.  I'm not into football, but I'll turn TV on during the last 30 minutes or so and peek at the score. Regardless of the outcome, I hope the city survives.

nthego:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 21, 2018)

I wouldn't dream of going out on Black Friday and will keep a very low profile the rest of the month and December as well. I've bought most of my Christmas gifts throughout the year and have my freezers full of food.


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 21, 2018)

Ditto on the Black Friday mess.   (Though I will be scoping out the online sales.)  

I have my groceries delivered so I dodged that bullet this week.  

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 21, 2018)

Thanks, CM.Same to you! 

Friend's son is an Uber driver and he's all excited about making big $$$ this weekend.  Good luck with that.  Even crowds in restaurants/bars will be awful.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 21, 2018)

You could not pay me to go out of the house Friday.  I will look at the ads online but I do not need anything as I have most of the Christmas shopping done.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 21, 2018)

Never shopped on Black Friday, I hate traffic and crowds.  I have had to go to Krogers on Thanksgiving for a couple of things in the past, try not to have to do that anymore.  Happy Thanksgiving AC, enjoy!


----------



## jujube (Nov 21, 2018)

I'd rather be dragged naked down a gravel road behind a team of incontinent horses than set foot in a store or mall on Black Friday.


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 21, 2018)

jujube said:


> I'd rather be dragged naked down a gravel road behind a team of incontinent horses than set foot in a store or mall on Black Friday.



Thanks for the visual!!   :lol:


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 22, 2018)

jujube said:


> I'd rather be dragged naked down a gravel road behind a team of incontinent horses than set foot in a store or mall on Black Friday.



Yikes!


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 24, 2018)

OSU 62 :grin:

Michigan 39


----------

